# NT's and T.V./MOVIE GENRE



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

last night whilst conversing with a xy chromo I mentioned a net flix series [black mirror]
she axed wot it was about and I tells her
she done replied ''that sounds too intellectual for me''

her reply got's me to thinking
my tele shows/movie genre's faves are dystopian, sci fi, horror [real horror 80's style]
she not like those areas
why my fellow demented NT's are you attracted to these genres
I've noticed NT's are more prone to abstract/absurd styles than non NT


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

After Star Wars 9, I'm done with fiction.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

I like a few superhero films (typically with action, adventure, fantasy, sci fi elements). They are similar to mythology in many aspects. They are best when the plot goes like a real life chess game and when they include a love story. 

Get Out (2017), X-men 1 & 2, and Wonder Woman (2017) were fabulous for instance because _the laws of nature and history_ were _sensationalized _(eg. mutants) but _fairly respected_. 

Otherwise the vast majority of superhero films are just far too pulpish: overly powerful superheros and/or supervillains (eg. superman... never uses doors...) and I never watch them.

As for TV and horror: never and no! (with the exception of Get Out which is technically a horror film)

Wonder Woman 2017 was just fantastic:


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Mick Travis said:


> After Star Wars 9, I'm done with fiction.


OK, I may never tire of old scifi radio...


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

I like nearly everything but romance, horror, and Family Guy. 

My favorite shows are The Borgias (Netflix and Showtime), Friday Night Dinner, IT Crowd, Black Mirror and all counterparts (i.e., Twilight Zone, Outer Limits), TMNT, Call the Midwives, Doc Martin, The Office, Longmire...list goes on forever and touches a lot of different worlds. 

Tend to like sci-fi/fantasy, comedy, and historical fiction the most. My lifelong obsessions are Doctor Who, Star Trek, and Parks and Rec.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

vinniebob said:


> intellectual









> dystopian









> sci-fi









> horror (real horror '80s style)









> demented, abstract/absurd styles


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

great_pudgy_owl said:


> I like nearly everything but romance, horror, and Family Guy.
> 
> My favorite shows are The Borgias (Netflix and Showtime), Friday Night Dinner, IT Crowd, Black Mirror and all counterparts (i.e., Twilight Zone, Outer Limits), TMNT, Call the Midwives, Doc Martin, The Office, Longmire...list goes on forever and touches a lot of different worlds.
> 
> Tend to like sci-fi/fantasy, comedy, and historical fiction the most. My lifelong obsessions are Doctor Who, Star Trek, and Parks and Rec.


You have uncannily described my past relationship with fiction. My recent observation is that commercial counter culture is still commercial. We should not be afraid to entertain each other with our abilities. If we all support each other, we will respond to the energy like a superstar does. However, we won't split town with the money.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

vinniebob said:


> intellectual, dystopian, sci-fi, horror, demented, abstract/absurd


Don't forget anime.






And stuff like these to0 also as well a go go.


----------



## Jaycen (Sep 27, 2013)

vinniebob said:


> last night whilst conversing with a xy chromo I mentioned a net flix series [black mirror]
> she axed wot it was about and I tells her
> she done replied ''that sounds too intellectual for me''
> 
> ...


There's a section of the "book" about INTJs on this very site where it discusses how INTJs seem super-attracted to Star Trek, and I agree with its premise: "An NT does not so much want a drama about JUST a starship crew having adventures. They want the philosophical musings, the ethical dilemmas, the commentary on the human condition. And Star Trek delivers."

Yes, the episodes with ethical dilemmas were always the most interesting to me.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't watch TV, but my favorite shows were The X-Files and the original version of The Twilight Zone. The only movie genre I really like is sci-fi, but I will watch some action or non-gory horror if I'm too tired to do anything besides consume media or want to distract myself. 

Not sure what you mean by "abstract." I actually like to see characters confront concrete, physical problems like natural disasters and killer robots. I do like original ideas, but I can't think of any that I'd characterize as abstract. I loathe drama, so I watch only sci-fi that's more sci or adventure than human interpersonal garbage. I couldn't get into Star Trek (I didn't make much of an effort); to me it seemed like drama that just happens to take place in space (although I suspect that the original version was more sciency). That's not science fiction to me. 

Star Wars seems more like action than sci-fi and had too many different alien species to be realistically sciency.


Jaycen said:


> "An NT does not so much want a drama about JUST a starship crew having adventures. They want the philosophical musings, the ethical dilemmas, the commentary on the human condition. And Star Trek delivers."


 (Not responding to you, just using your comment to extend my reply That's definitely not true of this NT; I find the philosophical garbage annoying if not pretentious. (Dislike some of the ethical dilemma stuff too because it sometimes seems to be a dilemma only because the character has poorly defined values.) It seems that a lot of philosophy is nothing but talking in circles due to poorly defined terms, metaphors confused with facts, and other dumb linguistic follies, so I don't have much patience with it. (The Twilight Zone had some profound insights, but none of this trying-too-hard-to-be-deep stuff I've seen in the last decade). Sometimes, interest in philosophy seems more like an NF thing to me, particularly when people are marveling at how "deep" something is instead of analyzing it. Or maybe it's an Ni thing.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm not all that much into fiction, so a lot of what I watch are documentaries or even online courses/lectures.

But the fictional things I do watch would be: historical dramas (I would also include Game of Thrones here, even though it's fantasy, but I was drawn more to the quasi-historical aspects), political dramas (like House of Cards), dystopias, war films and post-apocalyptic stuff (although not with zombies).


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

well i'm not a fan of zombie anything since someone thought it would be a great idea to permit zombies to sprint.
literally who? let me know so i may channel bad energy their way.

sci-fi is great cause i get to imagine, there's also the usual instance of sci-fi presenting an impending problem which has ranging ramifications like JT's movie In Time, terrible acting, barely passable story, fantastic concept which is worth exploring.
most times i'm watching a sci-fi the presented concept needs to be worth exploring or literally why bother my gfx card with rendering such drab piss.

dystopian futures are aight but if i ever find a show or movie with one i generally fail to finish it.
there was a show with angels coming down and enslaving mankind some 3+ years ago, can't recall the name of it at all, not even sure if i remember the concept correctly but it was fun, more fun than exploring people on some romcom and it filled me with intrigue to consider that angels battled for hierarchy in heaven.
lucifer did this too but it was only interesting for like 10 episodes.

other tastes would be sports movies usually revolving around management (moneyball), and to be a little contradictionary a really good romance, i still can't get over this movie called bella i watched 7 years ago, it was brilliant, every romantic drama needs to be like it, but alas.

anything that classifies as a "blockbuster" will have satisfying enough animation to make the details of the world less important, marvel movies for instance.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

all are on amazon prime
note to mods- I am not advertising A.P.
only letting those know where to find these 3 series


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> well i'm not a fan of zombie anything since someone thought it would be a great idea to permit zombies to sprint.
> literally who? let me know so i may channel bad energy their way.


I'm not fond of horror anymore, but I know this...

https://www.overthinkingit.com/2008/10/29/dan-obannon-unsung-co-creator-of-the-modern-zombie/


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

Mick Travis said:


> I'm not fond of horror anymore, but I know this...
> 
> https://www.overthinkingit.com/2008/10/29/dan-obannon-unsung-co-creator-of-the-modern-zombie/


literally sending all my negative energy to this guy


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> literally sending all my negative energy to this guy


He's probably got enough from the industry.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Chaplin (Nov 2, 2018)

I really enjoyed the Hannibal series, I'm currently watching Game of Thrones and The Walking Dead, and my favourite movies are The Shawshank Redemption and Watchmen.


----------



## dissolveme (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm not much of a TV-watcher and I tend to use it as a brain break after a long day. I've watched the entire series The Office and It's Always Sunny way more than I'd care to admit. It's mindless but it's also a chance to unwind and breathe.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

vinniebob said:


> why my fellow demented NT's are you attracted to these genres


i'm not? oh wait, you did say 'demented'. 

i like the knowledge network. honest to god, i'm that tame. particularly archaeology and particularly when it intersects with anthro/sociology.

and history. i love me some 'we found richard the third in a car park in leicester, yo'. although i did hear recently from an actual serious forensic anthropologist who said that entire thing was the yo yo ma/thor heyerdahl of her field, so that took the bloom off a bit.


----------

